# DECT Lampe am Router leuchtet nicht



## real_Maestro (18. April 2017)

Ich fühle mich ein wenig verarscht von meinem Router. Habe einen TP Link Archer VR900v und einen VoIP und VDSL Anschluss von der Telekom. Vor ein paar Tagen gab es einen kurzen Internetaussetzer. Vermutlich hat sich das doch relativ schlecht verbundene Kabel unten im Keller gelockert. Ich weiß auch nicht, was mein Vater da dran rumgefummelt hat.
Nun ja, das sollte auf alles eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben. Merkwürdigerweise hat das Telefon keine Verbindubng mehr zum Router aufbauen können (über DECT). Er suchte nach einer Basis ("Basis 1" blinkte).
Also versuchte ich einfach eine neue Verbindung herzustellen. In der Routerkonfiguration gelang es mir nicht, dann nach ein wenig googeln kam ich darauf, einfach mal den DECT Knopf an der Seite des Routers gedrückt zu halten, bis entsprechendes Lämpchen anfängt zu blinken. Nur das Problem, die Lampe fängt einfach nicht an zu leuchten/blinken. Es passiert nichts, egal wie lange ich den Knopf gedrückt halte.

Router neu gestartet, Einstellungen geprüft, DECT ist dort aktiviert und auf Standardwerte eingestellt. Habe trotzdem ein Reset in den Einstellungen der Router Konfiguration druchgeführt und die Einrichtung neu gemacht. Die Lampe kriege ich immer noch nicht an. So wir hier (https://cdn-reichelt.de/documents/datenblatt/E910/TPLINK_VR200V_QIG_DE.pdf) auf Seite 2 beschrieben. Es tut sich nichts. Hat jemand eine Idee? Router defekt? Ich kann ja auf das Telefon verzichten, nur der restliche Haushalt nimmt es nicht so gelassen...


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. April 2017)

Im Mobilteil deines Telefons blinkt "Basis 1"? Dann findet es im Normalfall deine Ladeschale/Basis nicht. Das hat nichts mit der DECT Verbindung zum Router zu tun.


----------



## real_Maestro (19. April 2017)

Und was wäre dann eine mögliche Lösung?
Momentan hat er gewechselt auf "Basissuche" blinkend. 
Trotzdem leuchtet die Lampe am Router nicht. Das kann ja wohl nichts mit dem Telefon an sich zu tun haben.


----------



## real_Maestro (20. April 2017)

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe! Kommt schon Leute, hat jemand eine Idee? Oder einfach defekt und reklamieren?


----------



## DOcean (20. April 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Im Mobilteil deines Telefons blinkt "Basis 1"? Dann findet es im Normalfall deine Ladeschale/Basis nicht. Das hat nichts mit der DECT Verbindung zum Router zu tun.



Doch hat es, jedenfalls dann wenn der Router die DECT Basis ist. Dann hat die Ladschale/Basis nämlich nix mehr zu melden außer das Telefon zu laden...

Was sagt denn das Handbuch über die DECT Leuchte wann soll die was tun?

Schon mal im Router das Handteil neu eingerichtet, und vorher einen Reset beim Handteil gemacht (bzw. genau nach Anleitung alles eingerichtet)?


----------



## real_Maestro (20. April 2017)

Wenn man sie gedrückt hält, soll sie nach ein paar Sekunden anfangen zu leuchten. Das passiert eben nicht.
Zurückgesetzt bisher nur in den Router Einstellungen. Mit Handteil meinst du vermutlich den Reset Knopf am Router selbst. Das probiere ich noch aus.
Man sieht auch oben im ersten Post einen Link mit der Anleitung, wo die dect Einrichtung erklärt ist.


----------



## DOcean (20. April 2017)

ne ich mein einen Reset von deinem Telefon...


----------



## real_Maestro (20. April 2017)

Achso sorry. Habe die Mobil Teil Einstellungen mehrfach zurückgesetzt. Das gesamte Telefon nicht.


----------



## DOcean (20. April 2017)

Was für ein Telefon ist das überhaupt?

Der Router soll die Dect Basis machen? oder macht das das Telefon selber?

Gibt es ein Kabel vom Telefonbasis zum Router?


----------



## real_Maestro (20. April 2017)

Ein Siemens gigaset 4015 comfort

Der Router steht in der 1. Etage und hat Verbindung zur Dose im Keller. Internet läuft ja.
Telefon steht im EG. Die Notlösung Wäre vorübergehend das Telefon neben dem Router zu platzieren.
Ist nur leider in meinem Zimmer, in dem ich arbeite und das Festnetz wird von mir nicht benutzt.


----------



## real_Maestro (23. April 2017)

Falls jemand mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte:
Der Router schien in der Tat einen Defekt gehabt zu haben. Ich habe bei MediaMarkt direkt einen neuen bekommen, mit dem es nun ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------

